# Library Spotlight - World Percussion Creator



## Cory Pelizzari (Jul 27, 2021)

Another top notch entry for custom ensemble sounds. Yet again.

Check it out here: https://insessionaudio.com/products/world-percussion-creator/
Free snapshots: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/rimumaok5aavnsp/AADc2LOIxOIEtvJwOEfaqDrba?dl=0


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jul 27, 2021)

Studio One didn't render the looseness knob at the higher values. Thanks again, Studio One.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 27, 2021)

@Cory Pelizzari Nice review and walthrough.
World Percussion Library is a great library,I'm glad I bought it when it was released,it sounds wonderful and is very easy to work with.
@Cory Pelizzari @InSessionAudio
Great Idea! +1 *YES*! Industrial Percussion Creator would be AMAZING!


----------



## Monkberry (Jul 28, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> @Cory Pelizzari Nice review and walthrough.
> World Percussion Library is a great library,I'm glad I bought it when it was released,it sounds wonderful and is very easy to work with.
> @Cory Pelizzari @InSessionAudio
> Great Idea! +1 *YES*! Industrial Percussion Creator would be AMAZING!


In Session Audio does great work! This library doesn't seem to get much mention here but it is so well-designed and has so many options to control a variety of outcomes and best of all, it sounds great.


----------



## Oxytoxine (Aug 24, 2021)

Thank you so much for bringing this persussion library to my attention - looks and sounds great, precisely what I was looking for! 

I am currently trying out Studio One and your comment (not rendering every setting) is a bit worrying. If this does not lead the thread too far away: Are there many such bugs in Studio One? I like it very much and did not discover really show stopping bugs until now, it resonates better with my brain than Cubase / Logic. But on the other hand, I would rather have a bit more convoluted DAW which, in exchange, is really reliable. If you find the time for a short comment - thank you very much!


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Aug 24, 2021)

Oxytoxine said:


> Thank you so much for bringing this persussion library to my attention - looks and sounds great, precisely what I was looking for!
> 
> I am currently trying out Studio One and your comment (not rendering every setting) is a bit worrying. If this does not lead the thread too far away: Are there many such bugs in Studio One? I like it very much and did not discover really show stopping bugs until now, it resonates better with my brain than Cubase / Logic. But on the other hand, I would rather have a bit more convoluted DAW which, in exchange, is really reliable. If you find the time for a short comment - thank you very much!


It's mainly due to my computer being very old and still running Windows 7, as well as me not having the newest release of Studio One, so the devs are not going to want to fix any remaining small bugs for people like me who keep using Studio One 4. Them's the breaks.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 24, 2021)

@Cory Pelizzari ,

Thanks for the review. I have their Taiko Creator, and Drumatic Creator Libraries, I use Studio One Pro 5.3 users (Windwos 10) never had any issues with these libraries. Both are great, now I'm thinking about adding this one. 

OH.. You are ..



Cory Pelizzari said:


> still running Windows 7




Time to move forward, it's 2021. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Oxytoxine (Aug 24, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> It's mainly due to my computer being very old and still running Windows 7, as well as me not having the newest release of Studio One, so the devs are not going to want to fix any remaining small bugs for people like me who keep using Studio One 4. Them's the breaks.


Thank you very much!


----------

